# flavoring



## outbackmac (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a zin royal that i would like to add fruit flavoring, such as blackberry or maybe blueberry, without starting fermintation over. what methods may i try? i see where you can buy small bottles of flavoring. or larger cans of fruit base. i have 6 gallon of wine.


----------



## salcoco (Apr 9, 2018)

the flavoring works sometime although I find it gives a chemical taste. one method is if wine is clear add the fruit to the wine and stir each day until the flavor is what you desire. if worried about re-fermentation because of fruit sugar add potassium sorbate before you start.


----------

